# Venice tuna trip April 19,



## phil71847 (May 12, 2015)

I have a tuna trip planned for April 19 Th. out of Venice marina with Gray Long. It is a 12 hour trip. 2100.00 for 5 anglers split by all. All inclusive, 3 spots open. Call 281-479-8518 for imfo.


----------



## RyanC02 (Aug 7, 2016)

Wish I could be there! Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

